# In Culo Alla Balena



## kaveh

I know that the "In bocca a lupo" slang means like "Buona fortuna". One of my friends tells me that "IN CULO ALLA BALENA" phrase is using for same purpose, too.

Is that true, or no?


----------



## sam1978

kaveh said:


> I know that the "In bocca a lupo" slang means like "Buona fortuna". One of my friends tells me that "IN CULO ALLA BALENA" phrase is using for same purpose, too. Is that true, or no?​


Yes, it's the same meaning of the others; just cruder...


----------



## kaveh

Thank you for fast replay!

Another thing: the answer for "In bocca a lupo" is usually "crepi il lupo" but he says me that these days Italian use "che viva il lupo" instead!

What is your idea?


----------



## vincenzochiaravalle

My idea would be that people choose to either adhere to the convention and answer "crepi il lupo!" (or just "crepi!"), OR say just anything else BUT that! 
I, for example, regularly answer "Thanks!", right because it's the best way to kill the moment, since it is considered the one answer you should never give...  I have never heard "viva il lupo", by the way.


----------



## morgana

Among vegetarians or anti-hunters we say "Crepi il cacciatore"  (you know, from the story of little red hood)


----------



## Il Torre

In Culo alla Balena is most used between sailorman


----------



## kaveh

Please someone explain, what is the fallowing text meaning :


*"in culo alla balena".*
Vuol dire almeno un paio di cose:

1. Augurio. Usato direi tanto per non parlare sempre del solito lupo, eppoi perché più gergale è più confidenziale.
Non chiedermi se davvero un'espressione così goliardica (la direi nata tra banchi di scuola negli anni 1980 - un po' come "sfiga"=sfortuna, all'indomani degli ...sguaiati anni '70 - dove si è _certamente_ incrociata con la struttura fisica di qualche insegnante, sotto le cui grinfie si sarebbe di lì a poco andati...).
2. riferimento biblico Giona(younes) scampato al mare in tempesta ove l'avevano gettato, perché ritenuto giustappunto che fosse lui che stava portando sfortuna, dopo essere stato inghiottito dall'enorme pesce infine provvidenziale.

3. A questo punto, vista la fortuna (nei due sensi: di diffusione e di significato) dell'espressione, la si sente adoperata talora anche per temperare un qualche "ma va in c..., và!" detto scherzosamente, tipicamente al lieto fine di qualche storia incredibile. 

C'è da dire che un italiano difficilmente direbbe auguri prima di una partita, credo opterebbe per un "delicato" "*in bocca al lupo*" o un meno "delicato" "*in culo alla balena*".


----------



## DXP322

kaveh said:


> Thank you for fast replay!​
> 
> 
> Another thing: the answer for "In bocca a lupo" is usually "crepi il lupo" but he says me that these days Italian use "che viva il lupo" instead!​
> What is your idea?​


I've never heard "che viva il lupo"




kaveh said:


> I know that the "In bocca a lupo" slang means like "Buona fortuna". One of my friends tells me that "IN CULO ALLA BALENA" phrase is using for same purpose, too.​
> 
> 
> 
> Is that true, or no?​


 
Of course it's true: "up the whale's arsehole" is how we normally reply to "in bocca al lupo"


----------



## neuromatico

DXP322 said:


> ... "up the whale's arsehole" is how we normally reply to "in bocca al lupo"


Stai dicendo che "Crepi il lupo!" è passato di moda?


----------



## DXP322

neuromatico said:


> Stai dicendo che "Crepi il lupo!" è passato di moda?


 

no no! "in culo alla balena" è slang un po' volgare. "Crepi il lupo" è passato di moda fra i giovani o fra amici stretti, o quando si vuole ridere e scherzare, ma è ancora corretto in tutti gli altri contesti. Più che altro, di solito si dice semplicemente "crepi". "grazie" va benissimo lo stesso. Ciao


----------



## Giacomo2011

Okay, I tried using this line on a friend who was entering a competition.  I wrote to him: "_in culo alla balena_".  He wrote back: "_*cosa successo? speriamo che non cadi*_"

What does his reply mean?


----------



## Blackman

Well, it probably means he didn't understand your line......Your line can be actually a reply itself. You should have told him _in bocca al lupo _and then he could have answered _e in culo alla balena _or_ crepi! (il lupo).
_


Giacomo2011 said:


> Okay, I tried using this line on a friend who was entering a competition. I wrote to him: "_in culo alla balena_". He wrote back: "_*cosa successo? speriamo che non cadi*_"
> 
> What does his reply mean?


----------



## Giacomo2011

Thanks for your reply, which kind of helps me understand in general.

But what is the meaning of "_*cosa successo? speriamo che non cadi*_" ?

Does he think I fell down? (I'm also curious about the use of first-person plural _*speriamo*_- why would he use this conjugation rather than first-person plural?)

Also, I thought from the above threads that "_in culo alla balena_" = "_in bocca al lupo_".  But you seem to suggest that "_in culo alla balena_" = "_crepi_".  Which of these is correct?


----------



## Blackman

It's easily understandable how it works from this first post. You wish _good luck _to someone, saying _in bocca al lupo/in culo alla balena. _Then he answers you back with _crepi!. _What he meant with_ speriamo che non cadi _should be investigated with him_...
_


kaveh said:


> I know that the "In bocca a lupo" slang means like "Buona fortuna". One of my friends tells me that "IN CULO ALLA BALENA" phrase is using for same purpose, too.
> 
> Is that true, or no?​


----------



## Giacomo2011

Is it possible that a hip young Italian did not understand "_*in culo alla balena*_" and thinks that I had an accident?

What is the meaning of *cadi* in "speriamo che non cadi" ?


----------



## Blackman

Everything is possible of course, but this is very hard. It's a very common saying. _Speriamo che non cadi= Hope you won't fall down_.



Giacomo2011 said:


> Is it possible that a hip young Italian did not understand "_*in culo alla balena*_" and thinks that I had an accident?
> 
> What is the meaning of *cadi* in "speriamo che non cadi" ?


----------



## Giacomo2011

Is it common in Italian to use third-person plural (*speriamo*) instead of first-person plural (_*spero*_) when speaking for oneself?  [ie., "_*speriamo* che non cadi_", instead of "_*spero* che non cadi_" ?]

Does this mean he hopes I don't fall into the _culo _​of the whale?

Sorry for nit-picking questions, but I am trying to understand the way Italians communicate!!


----------



## Blackman

We're going off topic G. One question per thread, as per forum's rules...



Giacomo2011 said:


> Is it common in Italian to use third-person plural (*speriamo*) instead of first-person plural (_*spero*_) when speaking for oneself? [ie., "_*speriamo* che non cadi_", instead of "_*spero* che non cadi_" ?]
> 
> Does this mean he hopes I don't fall into the _culo _​of the whale?
> 
> Sorry for nit-picking questions, but I am trying to understand the way Italians communicate!!


----------



## Alec71

Giacomo2011 said:


> I]*cosa successo? speriamo che non cadi*[/I]&quot; ?


 
    I'm quite sure it is just a politer version of a phrase someone coud say in that unusual, dark (cosa é successo?) and uncomfortable situation. 
     Just take a look here!


----------



## london calling

Giacomo, your friend was obviously joking - his reply means (literally):

_Let's hope you don't fall into it _(the whale's arse)!

Here, as you can see, the first person plural is used exactly as we would use it in English.

And in _culo alla balena_ and in _bocca al lupo_ (break a leg) mean the same thing. If someone says one or the other thing to you your answer is "crepi!" (may it drop dead).


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

The habit of answering back "Crepi!" is _relatively_ recent -- it was not yet so popular in the 1990's, say -- and I still feel a little uncomfortable when I hear it as it sounds just like it were addressed to me rather than to the wolf or the whale. I personally prefer, and would recommend those studying Italian, to use  "Crepi il lupo!" or "Crepi la balena".

Best.

GS


----------



## Alec71

london calling said:


> Giacomo, your friend was obviously joking - his reply means (literally):
> 
> _Let's hope you don't fall into it _(the whale's arse)!
> 
> Here, as you can see, the first person plural is used exactly as we would use it in English.
> 
> And in _culo alla balena_ and in _bocca al lupo_ (break a leg) mean the same thing. If someone says one or the other thing to you your answer is "crepi!" (may it drop dead).



Hi LC! I don't think so. In this case it would be easier to say " speriamo di non caderci dentro; farò attenzione a non caderci dentro"


----------



## london calling

Giorgio, non ti risponderò mai così allora! 

Giacomo, just so you understand what we're saying here: _crepi! _is the 3rd person singular of the present subjunctive (_may it die!), _but it could also be understood as the 3rd person singular of the imperative (the _Lei _or polite form): _die/drop dead!
_
But if you add _il lupo_ or _la balena _to that, as Giorgio says, it's quite clear that it's the subjunctive.


Edit: Alec, ma _speriamo che non cadi_ (_Let's hope you don't fall in,_ e lasciamo stare il fatto che non abbiano utilizzato il congiuntivo...) non è la stessa cosa di _speriamo di non cadere _(_Let's hope we don't fall in_) o c'è qualcosa che mi sfugge?


----------



## Alec71

Arieccomi LC, 
La mia risposta si rifà al contesto: Giacomo che augura buona fortuna e l'amico risponde per la sua situazione (proprio come per il lupo --> crepi! perché non vuole finire sbranato). 
L'amico nel contesto avrebbe dovuto rispondere: _Speriamo di nn caderci (dentro)_, oppure speriamo _che non (ci) cada _o _speriamo che non (ci) cado _(rabbrividisco, ma la dico per la stessa questione che hai menzionato del congiuntivo che non se usa mai!)
_Speriamo che non cadi _si riferisce sicuramente a una seconda persona singolare (tu) quindi a Giacomo, cosa che per me, personalmente non avrebbe senso visto che è l'amico (in prima persona singolare --> io) a trovarsi in quella situazione... sgradevole... 

Rileggendomi mi viene il giramento di testa... Ne sei venuta a capo?


----------



## london calling

No, Alec!

Giacomo, are you sure your friend replied: _speriamo che non cadi_? 

I've had enough of whale's arses for today, people...


----------



## venerabilejorge

Giacomo2011 said:


> Okay, I tried using this line on a friend who was entering a competition.  I wrote to him: "_in culo alla balena_".  He wrote back: "_*cosa successo? speriamo che non cadi*_"
> 
> What does his reply mean?



@Giacomo: sei sicuro di aver letto bene il messaggio del tuo amico? Ho il sospetto che non sia "speriamo che non cadi", quanto piuttosto "speriamo che non cachi"!
E' una risposta abbastanza comune qui da noi (puglia)...


----------



## london calling

Bellissima risposta, VJ!  Posso prendermela in prestito? 

Mi sembra più che plausibile la tua ipotesi, VJ  - Giacomo, could that be what he replied to you? "speriamo che non cachi"!- _Let's hope it doesn't  shit  (on us) _?


----------



## Alec71

Ma allora vuole dire che non avevate letto il mio post 19... SIGH... SIGH... torno nei miei appartamenti  SOB....


----------



## venerabilejorge

Hai ragione, Alec, ma sei rimasto troppo sul vago


----------



## london calling

venerabilejorge said:


> Hai ragione, Alec, ma sei rimasto troppo sul vago


Quoto, sei un gentiluomo nato, evidentemente!


----------



## Alec71

Preferisco che siano gli altri a dire certe cose apertamente... ;P

Tutta la questione in cui dicevo a LC perché non poteva essere cadere era legata al post 19. 
Ah LC, prima che mi dimentichi...dal tuo post 27 _on me _e non _on us _perché l'augurio è rivolto a un amico e non a più persone.


----------



## london calling

Alec, ci risiamo, aiuto! Ovviamente, in italiano è sottinteso addosso a chi defeca  la balena, potrebbe essere quindi:

on you (addosso a te, amico)
on us (addosso a tutti e due, io e l'amico)
on me (addosso a me)

Io avevo inteso "on us", ma forse hai ragione tu! 

Niente, oggi è la giornata delle balene con mal di pancia.....


----------



## littlesamu

Some people reply to "in culo alla balena" with "speriamo non scur*ggi" (literally: "let's hope she doesn't f*rt); again, this is much more profane than "in bocca al lupo - crepi". Use it warily.


----------



## london calling

Bella anche questa!

Ovviamente, lo dici con l'accento del "romano de' Roma", no?


----------



## venerabilejorge

london calling said:


> Bella anche questa!
> 
> Ovviamente, lo dici con l'accento del "romano de' Roma", no?



Credo proprio di sì, perché il verbo esatto è "scorreggiare" e non "scureggiare" (come dicono nell'Urbe).


----------



## littlesamu

Ebbene sì, con la "o" mi suona già più formale!


----------



## curlyboy20

Giacomo2011 said:


> What is the meaning of *cadi* in "speriamo che non cadi" ?



Shouldn't it be *"cachi"* from the verb *cacare? *My Italian friend taught me that, like *crepi il lupo* is the response to in *bocca al lupo*,* speriamo che non cachi* is the response to *in culo alla balena*.

Edit: Londoncalling, I've just seen your post. You beat me to it!


----------



## giginho

Già che ci siamo:

La forma che io trovo più comune è cagare e non cacare. Non so quale sia più corretta, ma nella prima Capitale d'Italia si dice "cagare"


----------



## Valpolicello

Un'altro modo per augurare "buona fortuna" o "che tutto vada bene" é dire semplicemente "merda!"
es : "merda per domani" (.. se devi passare un'esame).
Questo viene dai tempi in cui al teatro si andava in carrozza e l'augurio (rivolto alla compagnia teatrale) era di trovare tanta merda di cavallo in strada, davanti al teatro, indice di molti spettatori giunti allo spettacolo.


----------



## Andreamingo

Giacomo2011 said:


> Is it possible that a hip young Italian did not understand "_*in culo alla balena*_" and thinks that I had an accident?
> 
> What is the meaning of *cadi* in "speriamo che non cadi" ?



I stumbled by chance into these message exchanges while looking for (animal) metaphorical figurations of the same kind (when wishing good luck for a situation, maybe an exam)...
I think that this "speriamo che non cadi" -- and the conversations that have followed -- is a total misunderstanding (likely born out of not listening/decoding correctly).
The "risqué" student jargon "in culo alla balena" had an ironic twist when someone (some Tuscan student, maybe?) added the one-liner "speriamo che non *caghi*" (not "cadi"), i.e. Let's hope it (the whale) does not shit (me out)"...


----------



## longplay

london calling said:


> Giacomo, your friend was obviously joking - his reply means (literally):
> 
> _Let's hope you don't fall into it _(the whale's arse)!
> 
> Here, as you can see, the first person plural is used exactly as we would use it in English.
> 
> And in _culo alla balena_ and in _bocca al lupo_ (break a leg) mean the same thing. If someone says one or the other thing to you your answer is "crepi!" (may it drop dead).



Right. Another way of answering "in culo alla balena" warn:"fuck the whale") is "e col prezzomolo (parsley) in bocca!": ricordi universitari. Ciao.


----------

